# curse you, enablers!!!!



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I cannot believe I have ordered an oberon cover for my kindle2.  The damage this board has done to my bank account is scary, what next? a borsa bella bag? I don't like the looks of them, but I didn't care for the idea of skins either, or the idea of a big fancy leather cover.
First, I bought a naked kindle. I didn't need anything else, just a kindle and some books
Then, I bought a cheap booklight- that's all I needed, my kindle, a booklight, and some books
Then, I bought a trendydigital cover. Now I was set for good- kindle, cover, booklight, and some books
I was happy for a while, but like a fool, I kept reading these boards. I skipped the skin posts, and the oberon posts. So boring.
I read some of the skin posts, and looked at the skins. Admired the skins. Read a post about custom skins from skin it.
Ordered custom skins. Loved them. The trendydigital case covers too much of it up, and not so easy to get it out of the case to admire the skin.
Read that darn post about showing off oberon covers, looked at all the photos. All of them, thirty some pages. Saw a celtic hound design, not impressed, can't see the dogs.
Someone posted pointing out dog's head. Looks greyhoundy (I have whippets), had to have it.
I hope this is the end.
vickie


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You should probably stay away from the KitchenAide thread, the Tea thread, the Coffee thread, the Waffle Maker thread, the Rice Cooker thread, and the recently started Wine thread, just to name a few.  I'm serious.  I had no clue I needed any of the above items.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BWHAHAHAHA...  

It's only the beginning.  

Wait until you decide you need the waffle maker, coffee maker, rice cooker, and Kitchen Aid mixer and blame it all on the Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> You should probably stay away from the KitchenAide thread, the Tea thread, the Coffee thread, the Waffle Maker thread, the Rice Cooker thread, and the recently started Wine thread, just to name a few. I'm serious. I had no clue I needed any of the above items.
> deb


OOhh... I forgot about the wine thread. You need wine to drink while reading your Kindle in the evening (the coffee and tea is for morning and afternoon)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

And...if you go to the currant snackage thread you'll discover all kinds of things to snack on to go with your wine/coffee/tea.
deb


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I have two rice cookers and a keurig that I love. 
I am a sucker, so I will stay away from those other threads
I would certainly blame the kindle
my husband, who doesn't "get" the kindle, liked the skins though. I don't tell him how much anything costs, though.
vickie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> You should probably stay away from the KitchenAide thread, the Tea thread, the Coffee thread, the Waffle Maker thread, the Rice Cooker thread, and the recently started Wine thread, just to name a few. I'm serious. I had no clue I needed any of the above items.
> deb


I have started writing a story which prominently features a Kitchen Aid mixer. I am debating throwing in a waffle maker or rice cooker.

Wait! Wait! Do the characters need a Kindle? Never thought of that.

Vickie, welcome to the club...

L


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

welcome! Now i spend money i didnt even no i had


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow!  We have a wine thread?  You just made my day.  I go to a lot of wine tastings.  Can we order wine through Amazon now?  I'll check it out.

luvshihtzu


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

These people are b-a-a-a-ad!!!
I have survived with a beautiful skin, the Amazon cover, a screen protector, and strength derived from self talk and early morning meditation.

Do this before logging on and you MAYBE able to hang in there strong.
Otherwise, give in to these pixies and empty your bank account.

I mean this in the most loving way!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

And we enable in the most loving way.
deb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL. I have an Oberon cover, a Borsa Bella bag, a rice cooker, and a buch of stuff from Teavana that I didn't know that I needed until I found this board (plus I'm also shopping for a waffle maker). And I love them all!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh Vickie!  You made me laugh out loud.... You poor, poor thing, thinking that you can resist the Borsa Bella bag that will PROTECT your beautiful Oberon cover while you are transporting it around with you.  You would positively cry if you spilled something (like a Keurig coffee, or a new flavored tea, or a nice glass of wine, or some waffle syrup) on that fine leather product that shows the dog head in it's design that looks like a whippet...

Just somethin' to think about....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

<------- pointed out the dog heads....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So funny. It is so hard to resist all of the pictures of the skins and Oberon covers. The biggest problem is knowing when to stop.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL Fastdog,

That was so funny and I totally understand where you are coming from but I gotta tell you this is not the place to look for restraint.  These folks around here encourage more than they say STOP!  All jokes aside, I will say this is one of the best boards, people here are wonderful and nice, but they won't help you curb your Kindle addiction.  In fact, it will get worse.  Good luck!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's another suggestion.... Don't sign up for the free Amazon daily blog.  In addition to all the lovely thing-a-ma-jigs suggested here, you'll realized you need a Bialetti Moka Express Stove Top Espresso Maker (can't just have a Keurig, can we?), and an Alessi corkscrew to accompany the wine thread (so cute!).  

I'm ordering my Kitchen Aide as soon as I return from the beach.  And....I'm losing the battle to wait until Christmas (or my b'thday in October) to order my Oberon Kindle cover AND journal!!

And to think, it all started with the Kindle.  Bad Amazon.  Bad.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

You guys are just toooooo funny. I love it. Have to find that Kitchen Aid thread! And the Wine. . .. and do we have a cheeze one Love the cheeze with the wine.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't believe we have a cheese thread, but I bet if you start one folks will chime in.
deb


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anything to enable!!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Kitchen Aid? I'm not quite sure what it is, but I'm starting to think I need one. My kitchen is starting to look so bare and un-aided.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5817.msg226231.html#new

Ask and ye shall receive. Here is the KitchenAide thread. 
deb


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Let's start a car thread and a house thread as well.


----------



## knanna (Aug 1, 2009)

I know what you mean. I didn't know I needed an Oberon cover until I started reading the 'show off' posts. I just have an M-Edge cover. So far, I've resisted the temptation to get the Oberon. I'm trying to wait a few months to see what new designs/colors they come up with for my Kindle 2. I did get a skin for it, but I'm not overly fond of it.  Maybe I'll get a new skin when I get the Oberon cover.  See? Its just a matter of time (lol).


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That's how I felt when I first joined the board, now I have just accepted it 



fastdogs said:


> I cannot believe I have ordered an oberon cover for my kindle2. *The damage this board has done to my bank account is scary, what next?* a borsa bella bag? I don't like the looks of them, but I didn't care for the idea of skins either, or the idea of a big fancy leather cover.
> First, I bought a naked kindle. I didn't need anything else, just a kindle and some books
> Then, I bought a cheap booklight- that's all I needed, my kindle, a booklight, and some books
> Then, I bought a trendydigital cover. Now I was set for good- kindle, cover, booklight, and some books
> ...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have resisted the keurig machine then while picking up freinds mail I noticed that she received a keurig machine. told my husband who works with them to see how they like it. why?
sylvia


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Everyone should visit the tea thread. THink about ow much healthier we would all be if we substituted one soft drink a day with 16 ounces of a yummy green tea. All those anti-oxidants to help repair cell damage. All that flouride to help our teeth. No calories or wird chemicals entering our system. Why, we would have better skin, and teeth, and hair, and that is great. 

So please, visit the Tea Thread, it is money well spent.

(looks around)

What? We all have our favorite enabling threads, don't we?


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I got the celtic hounds cover, in wine, and it is beautiful. It's not all that easy to get in and out of the straps yet, maybe just stiff from being new. I love the smell of it. It does seem quite heavy, although not all that much bigger than my sleek trendydigital cover. At least I can see more of the front of my skin with it than in the trendy digital one. Very well made, and it shipped pretty fast!
vickie


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> OOhh... I forgot about the wine thread. You need wine to drink while reading your Kindle in the evening (the coffee and tea is for morning and afternoon)


WINE THREAD Oh sure, ruin it for me now.........


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Somewhere we have a Kindle 10 step program....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't find the original post, but here's the program, may need some adjustment to include the tea and Kitchenaide steps...

Here's the 12-step program:

Step one:    Buy a Kindle
Step two:    Join Kindleboards
Step three:  Buy a skin.
Step four:    Buy a second skin
Step five:      Buy an Oberon cover (or M edge or....)
Step six:      Buy a light (MightyBrite, Lightwedge...)
Step seven:  Buy the perfect bag, tote, briefcase, knapsack
Step eight:    Buy a second Oberon cover
Step nine:    Buy a case to put the cover in
Step ten:      Buy a second Kindle
Step eleven:  Buy another perfect bag, tote, briefcase, knapsack
Step twelve:  Give up counting your Kindle accessories


----------

